# 1st Race - Slot Car Raceway & Hobbies - Jacksonville



## Wizard Of Iz (Sep 8, 2006)

*Slot Car Raceway & Hobbies* is pleased to announce the first race at Florida's newest slot car raceway.


*FINALLY!!!!* It's time to RACE as 1/24 Racing returns to Jacksonville, Florida --- *Saturday, September 4th at 7pm*

With the help of a LOT of friends, the 153' Ogilivie Hillclimb has found a new home, an old color and is ready for 1/24 scale *action!* 

And soon ... very soon ... one of Florida's most challenging tracks - The Ogilvie 69 - will be ready for 106' of 1/32 action. 


*4" NASCAR*
Flexi-style chassis
16D motor (Asian 16D or *My Series* FLA16D armature)
NASCAR body (JK COT body and 3D interior will be required in the future)

*GT1 by JK*
Flexi-style chassis
JK Falcon 7 motor
JK GT1 Body (Audi, Mercedes, or Porsche and a 3D interior will be required in the future)
JK Rear Tires

Entry fees are just $10 per race with a 40% payback via a blind draw


*Slot Car Raceway & Hobbies*
9735-15 Old St. Augustine Road
Jacksonville, Florida 32257
904-527-3504​


----------



## SCSHobbies (Sep 8, 2006)

I just talked to Rollin and he said he and Johnny are going to open at 10am on Saturday for track rental and sales. Racing at 7pm. 
The Hillclimb is ready but we are still finishing up the Gator track and general shop clean up & setup. 
Shop hours will be:
Sunday 12 til ?? 
*Holiday Monday *12 til 8 or 9. *** If there is enough interest they are talking about having a Labor Day race @ 2 or 3pm *** Let them know if your interested and what you want to race. 
The rest of the days are TBA

I hope to see all my old friends and to meet some new ones Saturday. Some guys do not check the site so give them a call.
I know I dont need to tell you guys this but help out the new guys and make sure they feel welcome and we will have large crowds for racing.


----------



## BullFrog (Sep 24, 2002)

Got my GT1 yesterday- now if the controller( me) works I'll be ready.See you at 7pm


----------



## Wizard Of Iz (Sep 8, 2006)

*Inaugural Race Results*

We owe a huge *Thank You *to far more people than I can name for getting Johnny and I up and mostly running. It was great to hear little electric motors whirring all evening and even better was hearing new and old friends getting reacquainted.

Here are the results for the Inaugural night of racing at *Slot Car Raceway & Hobbies* in Jacksonville, Florida.

Special thanks to Tom Marlowe, Jeremy Shumate and Bill Fraden for volunteering to turn marshall even when they weren't racing. And, to Henry Snyder for serving as our Race Director for the NASCAR race.



*4" NASCAR*
_Flexi-style chassis, 16D Motor (Asian or FLA16D armature), NASCAR body_

TQ - Eddie Broyles - 4.671461

1. John "JT" Thompson - 188
2. Eddie Broyles - 184
3. Buddy Houser - 183
4. Rollin Isbell - 180
5. James "JP" Snyder - 173
6. Larry Ulsch - 164
7. Lee "Pinkie" Pinkstaff - 162
8. Chris Robbins - 84
9. Mike Rigsby - 82

Fast Lap - Buddy Houser - 4.718000 on Yellow


*GT1 by JK*
_JK Flexi-style chassis, Falcon VII motor, JK GT1 body, JK rear tires_

1. Buddy Houser - 193
2. John "JT" Thompson - 191
3. Larry Ulsch - 185
4. Rollin Isbell - 180
5. Lee "Pinkie" Pinkstaff - 155
6. Chris Robbins - 140
7. James "JP" Snyder - 84 
8. Bill Fraden - 45 (DNF)


*Next Race ..... GT1 by JK ..... Wednesday, September 8th at 7:30pm*


----------



## FubarMotorsport (May 21, 2007)

*B.A.R.F. Labor Day Visit*

We've been following the progress at the Jacksonville track online.
So on Labor Day we decided to pay them a visit, and drove up from Marion County. All the guy's were working diligently on the second tracks wiring system when we arrived. The first track was indeed up and running, with some small fry drivers making laps! Nice bunch of guy's working hard to make it fun place to race. We had a pleasant visit. Wish we were located closer..!
Larry & Diane Granger (aka Fubar)
Basement Auto Racers of Florida
Belleview, Florida 34420


----------



## SCSHobbies (Sep 8, 2006)

Thanks Rollin & Johnny for bringing Slot Racing back to Jax. :thumbsup:

What is the race plan for 1/24th this week?

Wednesday
7pm GT1 

Saturday
7pm NASCAR + ? (GT1 or Falcon Wing sounds good to me)

I hear Mike R built a Falcon/Hawk 7 Wing Car and it looked really impressive. I'm going to try to find time to build one this week those sound real fun. 


Update on the "FL Orange" track... Its super close to ready just a little more wireing and it will be done. I see no problem with it being fully up and running by this weekend. 1/32nd racers get ready!


----------



## Ragnar (Aug 22, 2006)

I need to get to the track, and buy some bodies, arms, and Falcon motors.

*CHEERS!*

Tom S.


----------



## Mike R (Nov 26, 2007)

Someone might want to post the hours of the track on this thread and on the other forums so people know when it's open.

Mike R


----------



## Wizard Of Iz (Sep 8, 2006)

Mike R said:


> Someone might want to post the hours of the track on this thread and on the other forums so people know when it's open.
> 
> Mike R


Good point, Mike,

We're still in half-construction and half-open mode until we get The 69 finished. That means we tend to get there a little later and stay a little later than what the "normal" hours will be.

Here's a rough schedule ......
Sunday - 1pm - 5pm (although we'll probably be there earlier and staying a little later until everything is done)
Monday - Closed (although we'll be there working on the tracks until they're finished)
Tuesday - 7pm to 10:30 while we're working on the tracks
Wednesday - 6:30pm - End of Race
Thursday - 7pm to 10:30 while we're working on the tracks
Friday - 7pm to 10:30 while we're working on the tracks
Saturday - Noon to End of Racing

Feel free to come up while we're working on the tracks. We don't mind taking a break to sell parts and track time.


----------



## BullFrog (Sep 24, 2002)

Well I guess I'm looking for a Black cape and mask. Computer saved by Batman!


----------

